# Seeking Naan recipe



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I haven't cooked a Naan worthy of the name. I've tried yeasted versions, baking powder versions and sourdough versions. Nothing cooks up right. None were horrible, but not what I could credit as Naan.

True, I lack the tandoori, but I believe a good naan could be cooked without it.

Any help out there?

Phil


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Phil,

Here's one from Madhur Jaffrey for you.

For 6 large breads:
1/4 pint (150 ml) hand-hot milk
2 teaspoons granulated sugar
2 teaspoons dried active yeast
1 lb. (450 gr) all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
2 tablespoons vegetable oil plus a little extra
5 fl. oz. (150 ml) plain yoghurt, lightly beaten
1 large egg, lightly beaten _(If you decide not to use the egg, just increase the yoghurt by about 4 tablespoons)_

Put the milk in a bowl. Add 1 teaspoon of the sugar and the yeast. Stir to mix. Set aside for 15-20 minutes or until the yeast has dissolved and the mixture is frothy.

Sift the flour, salt, and baking powder into a large bowl. Add the remaining 1 teaspoon sugar, the yeast mixture, the 2 tablespoons vegetable oil, the yoghurt, and the egg (if using). Mix and form a ball of dough.

Empty the ball of dough onto a clean work surface and knead it for 10 minutes or more, until it is smooth and satiny. Form into a ball. Pour about 1/4 teaspoon oil into a large bowl and roll the ball of dough in it. Cover the bowl with a piece of cling film and set aside in a warm, draught-free place for 1 hour or until the dough has doubled in bulk.

Preheat your oven to the highest temperature. Put the heaviest baking tray you own to heat in the oven. Preheat your grill.

Punch down the dough and knead it again. Divide it into 6 equal balls. Keep five of them covered while you work with the sixth. Roll htis ball into a tear-shaped _naan_, about 10 inches in length and about 5 inches at its widest. Remove the hot baking tray from the oven and slap the _naan_ onto it. Put it immediately into the oven for 3 minutes. It should puff up. now place the baking tray and _naan_ under the grill, about 3 - 4 inches away from the heat, for about 30 seconds or until the top of the _naan_ browns slightly. Wrap the _naan_ in a clean tea towel. Make all the _naans_ this way and serve hot.

Good luck and enjoy! :lips:


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi Phil!

I too love Naan and have tried to make it many and many times with different recipes (with or without eggs, sourdough or yeast or baking powder recipes and so on...) and never got just a "real" naan ...but finally got something that looks like Naan, tastes almost like Naan and my friends (who don't know Naan ) love!
Although I'm not fully satisfied (unfortunately I KNOW the real one) the trick that worked best for me is cooking Naan in a pan and not in the oven. I think the reason is that you should cook Naan slapping it on the tandoor walls (that are probably very hot) and not simply putting it into the tandoor as you do with a normal oven.
So, I make the Naans, heat on a brisk heat a non-sticking pan (probably this word isn't correct, but hope you'll understand what kind of pan I mean) slightly greased with butter, when hot put the Naans in, cover with a lid, cook about five minutes without opening the lid (otherwise they don't puff up!), turn them, brush some melted butter on and cook another couple of mins.
Can't remember exactly the recipe that works best for me, but surely it doesn't contain eggs. I haven't got my books with me now, but if you like I can post it tomorrow.

Pongi


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I buy naan from the local Indian market. The way I prepare it is like this:

For one naan melt 1 1/2 tbsp butter in a nonstick frypan;
Add to the butter 1 1/2 tsp toasted sesame seed oil;
Add one broken dindicut red pepper;
Add 4 cari (yes, that's CARI) leaves;

Allow to infuse over a warm flame for about 10 minutes then add the naan bread, presentation side down first. Allow to sizzle to brown. Turn over after the first side has browned. Finish browning the other side.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Naan Recipe from Indians residing in the West Indies:

*3 cups self-raising flour (maida)
1 tbsp oil
2 tbsp butter
1/2 cup curds fresh
salt to taste
1/2 tsp baking soda (soda - bicarb)
warm milk for kneading.

Sieve together dry ingredients into a large rimmed plate. Add butter curds, oil and crumble with fingers. When does is like course crumbs, add milk a little at a time, till a soft pliable dough is formed. Cover with wet muslin cloth. Cover with another plate and keep aside for 5 - 6 hours.

Knead dough lightly. Break of piece, the size of a medium potato and roll into a thick triangle, using dry dough if required.

Place on a pre-warmed griddle (tawa). Apply water on the top part with hands Invert naan and stick to griddle. Invert griddle and roast over the gas flame direct (or nothing like toasting over bar-b-que coals). Serve hot with a blob of butter on it. *

There are many, many, many versions of Naan. Ive never seen any two people make the same version even when they are in the same family. Ive actually been thinking about buying a huge clay pot I can turn into a tandoori oven.  But a griddle should do the same job. BTW this recipe takes some practice to master.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A hot baking stone or on the grill have been interesting. Just not the right flavor yet.

I'll be trying some of these things soon.

Thanks, 

Phil


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

You may find this previously posted recipe on Naan informative.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Cchiu! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

These are two more recipes:

1) A "basic" recipe, without yoghurt and eggs, that seems to be the best when cooked in a nonstick pan:

Ingredients:
-1 lb flour
-1 oz butter or margarine
-1/2 tsp baking soda
-salt to taste
-warm water for the dough

Work all the ingredients to a smooth dough. Cover and keep aside for 5-6 hours. Following procedure as usual. When cooked, brush with another oz butter or margarine.
Makes about 16 pieces.

2)A "classic" recipe:

Ingredients:
-8 oz flour
-5 oz milk
-5 oz yoghurt
-1/2 tsp baking powder
-1 tsp dried yeast
-salt to taste
-1 egg 

Directions as usual; to be kept aside about 2 hours or until doubled in size. Makes 6-8 pieces. To my experience, this recipe is not suitable for conventional ovens or frying pan since the dough is too moist and don't puff up enough.

I have a question: anyone here having tried to cook Naan in a wood oven like Pizza? It should end up well...

Pongi


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I tried the Madhur Jaffrey tonight. Closest yet. I think over kneaded though as it turned out a bit crusty. 

Phil


----------

